

Bought expired domain originally from Google Apps, they won't let me sign up - ffumarola

Any one have any success with getting in contact with Google?<p>I checked Domain Tools whois records and have the users contact info that originally registered the domain through Google Apps. But I don't want to use it unless absolutely necessary...<p>Does anyone know how to get Google to look into removing the account from the system so I can register the domain now that I own it?<p>Tried contacting to no avail.
======
glimcat
If you go here, you should be able to "reset" the admin account via the domain
ownership verification process. This involves either uploading a file to the
web server or altering its DNS records.

    
    
        https://www.google.com/a/cpanel/yourdomain.com/VerifyAdminAccountPasswordReset
    

Replace the "yourdomain.com" part with the appropriate string.

~~~
ffumarola
Thanks, that was not linked to from any place I could find. Appreciate it!

------
JoachimSchipper
I don't know how to solve this, but I vaguely recall seeing the same problem
mentioned on HN in the past. This suggest that you should just search for the
problem instead of trying to find a contact at Google (good luck with that!)

------
ffumarola
Appreciate any help or contact info anyone can share. This is likely a weird
edge case!

